# trouble with Vit b injections.



## canadianmandy (Nov 11, 2005)

we were given a goat that has polioencephalomalacia (I foud out through helpful ppl on this board.) And I have been giving her 12cc of VIt B complex. well I have tried both Im and SubQ Even if I break it up into 4 shots of 3 ccs ... it all comes pouring back out. Is this b/c she has had so many shots? I really need the Vit B to stay in. It is vital that she gets it. 


I inject really slow and hold the spot with my fingure but it all still pours out. 

shoudl I ask my vet for an oral B complex? would it do the same? 

thanks in advance ~`*mandie*`~

As an update she is doing much better and she even stood leaning against my mom. but her legs held her weight. now walking yet though. Keep praying.


----------



## LomahAcres (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, I don't know, but it sounds to me that if its pouring back out, you don't have the needle in all the way? What size needle are you using? 

You can also give the injectable B-complex orally, that's what I do.


----------



## DQ (Aug 4, 2006)

1.make sure you are injecting it slowly. if you go too fast you have more risk of creating a "blowout" . 

2. try starting deep and slowly moving the needle out some as you inject it, (but wtih 22g needles that is hard, because its so small). 

3. inject wherever the skin is most loose, so that the tension of the skin covering doesn't squeeze it right back out. 

4. I know this is obvious but,the bigger the needle, the bigger the hole for it to come back out. 

what size needle are you using or do you know? the last injection I purchased from the vet for a goat came with a HUGE needle, way too big. I had some of the same problem.


hope this helps, trial and error is the best teacher.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Is she hydrated? That might make a difference. Where are you giving the shots?


----------



## Tana Mc (May 10, 2002)

Are you giving these shots in the muscle or under the skin? Either way, I don't think that youare deep enough.
Tana Mc


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

LomahAcres said:


> You can also give the injectable B-complex orally, that's what I do.


please don't do that. if you have a serious health condition where it is vital to the animal it is important to use the right administration.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

What size are your needles? I know I had trouble keeping injections IN, lol, because my vet gave me needles that were too large. I use 20 gauge needles for all injections... It can take longer with some, but it all stays in. 

Also, when giving Intramuscular shots, you use 1" needles. For subcutaneous, use 1/2" needles. I also use 1/2" needles when giving IM shots to baby goats.  I give almost all my shots IM here, I rarely do sub-q.


----------



## canadianmandy (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi,

Thank you for all the replies.

The needles I have say 0.7 mm x 25mm and 22X1 sterile on them. I bought them because the needles we got with the goat were huge. This is the smallest that I can get in town here. 

I do IM, in the back of the leg in the muscle. It is very loose and I go in slowly, I inject slowly as well. I also do pull back just a little. Destiny drinks alot, so I don't think its a problem with hydration. 

Is that the needle size you were meaning? 

~`*Mandie*`~

PS the vitamins come out after the needle is out ...about a few seconds afterwards.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

You're using the correct size of needle... a little smaller than I use but still perfectly usable. 

Also, when you stick the needle in, there is no need to go slow... I can imagine the goat doesn't sit still well for that, lol. Do it just like you get shots at the doctor... Jab in with a little force. You may not be going in far enough.

When you're ready to withdraw the needle, put your fingers over the site. As SOON as that needle clears skin, put pressure on the area, and rub a few seconds.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

If you are having trouble with shots I believe you can give the B vitamin orally once you get the series started. It just takes slower to act and that's why the first couple should be injected to get the B level up fast.

Also, I've been told that all shots can be given SQ because of the goats fast metabolism.


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Choose over the ribs rather than the rear leg...hit that siatic nerve just once and you are in trouble. Pull out the clean skin, point your needle own, no way can it come back up through the injections site unless she is dehydrated. 

Oral administration in goats is a poor idea. Do this subq, and the skin over the side of the body is the largest site for goats, choose it. Vicki


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

All the vets at our clinic only use the ambiphen subq, never Im. I'm not sure why, I think it has something to do with tissue reaction. I will see what I can find out at work tomorrow. Susan


----------



## Milk n' Honey (Aug 14, 2005)

I've always been told not to do IM on goats too. I don't think I would use that method unless I felt the goat was in danger of dying anyway. I had stuff squirt back out on me in severly dehydrated goats that were on the verge of dying. Also, there have been a few times that I did a SQ shot and didn't realize I had poked the needle in one spot and it came clear out another spot on the bottom!! Talk about feeling dumb....squirting all that medicine right on the ground...haha. You might want to go to your vet and get one of those kits for deydration. I can't think of the name of it (someone else will know and your vet should know). Anyway, it is an IV with a fluid back and you inject it all SQ on the back of the goat and it makes a nice fluid pocket that the goat's body can absorb as it needs it. This ensures you do not lose your goat to something as preventable as dehydration while you are treating for the other things. I would definently do that. They aren't super expensive or anything. Good luck to you and God bless!!


----------



## Susan n' Emily in TN (May 10, 2002)

I spoke with one of the vets the other day, she said you can do the ambiphen IM but you run the risk of causing nerve damage. I knew it was something like that. Susan


----------

